# Moving to Kingston



## Tempo1960 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

this is my first post in this forum and I'd like to introduce me.
I'm an iIalo-Canadian married with a Canadian girl born in Toronto.
My current company is ready to relocate to Kingston but I'm little bit afraid about the cost of life in this town.
I did some search on Google and in kijiji or craglist and it seems that rent an (small) apartment costs more than rent in Toronto ($1000-$1200 per month)! But why?

My company is based close to Trans-Canada or Bombardier companies, but the neighbour towns (i.e. Bath) don't have a great offers of apartments to rent.
Moreover, I'd like to ask you, if it's a completely fool idea go and return back every day from Toronto to Kingston by train or car.

Thank you 
Bye!

N.B.
How are the public transportation in Kingston (bus, train, etc.), they serve the whole city or they are not so efficient?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Tempo,

First let me say that you are right it would be a "fool idea" to take the train to Kingston and back everyday. It is a 2 - 2.5 hour trip each way - then you would need to get from home to the train station and back twice a day, likewise to and from work. Way too much time traveling. Plus, the cost would be somewhere above $100 / day. That's about $2000 / month just in train travel not bus/subway at both ends of the train. 

I don't know where you are living now but the rents in Toronto are way more than they are in Kingston. 

From looking at a map of the Kingston bus system it looks like they travel over most of the city. I guess your transit issues would depend on where you live and where you work.

Good luck.


----------



## Tempo1960 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi LuvCanada,

thank you for your kind response 
And yes I supposed that take the train twice a day was an insane idea 

So my intent is to find an apartment close to the Taylor-Kidd Bl (where are the major companies, i.e. Bombardier etc.).
I want to stay very close to this place but not so far from the city, what do you recommend? 

The rent apartment offer is very low (most are empty apart. without furniture) and now I have some difficult to find a place to stay. 
Moreover, I saw that all offers are reserved to the university students (rooms, basements etc.).

Thank you!!
Bye
^_____^


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Tempo,

Try these places: Pembridge Square and Bayridge Court. These are close to Taylor-Kidd Blvd within Kingston but not close to Queen's and so should have more availability to non-students. They are near the Cataraqui Shopping Centre.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Tempo1960 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this is my first post in this forum and I'd like to introduce me.
> I'm an iIalo-Canadian married with a Canadian girl born in Toronto.
> ...



Because it is a university town and students rent apartments. There is also a college there which means more students. But you wouldn't be looking at the same kinds of places to live as they are, nor would you be likely to be looking in the same areas, so you should be able to find something.





> Moreover, I'd like to ask you, if it's a completely fool idea go and return back every day from Toronto to Kingston by train or car.



Theoretically you _could_ do it but the commute would be beyond ridiculous and nobody in their right mind would try it, especially not during the winter.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Tempo1960 said:


> Moreover, I saw that all offers are reserved to the university students (rooms, basements etc.).



I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean by this. Apartments aren't reserved. They might be marketed towards students, but anyone can rent them.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Question is if you want to live in an apartment-building that is mostly occupied by students... 
Student life isn't exactly compatible with family life. ;-)


----------



## Tempo1960 (Apr 13, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Question is if you want to live in an apartment-building that is mostly occupied by students...
> Student life isn't exactly compatible with family life. ;-)


Exactly  when I wrote: "reserved to the university students" I meant that is not so simple living in a building (or, worst, share an apartment) occupied by students!

  

My searches continue but no luck till moment :fingerscrossed:


----------

